# Tiny Red Spiders?



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Just curious as to whether anyone knows what these mini red spiders are called? 

I can't really compare the size as they're too tiny but my beardie was trying to eat one on my window sill today and it got me thinking as to what it was.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember those, theyre tiny like a pin head and they swarm on warm bricks and stuff in summer, i'd like to know what they are too, i remember watching them as a kid on my grans wall!: victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats the ones! strange little creatures seemed to keep little sid entertained for long enough though!: victory:


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe they are infact red velvet mites : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep they're red velvet mites


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm so not spiders at all then...why on earth are they bright red when they live on stone in Britain of all places? :lol2:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is an interesting read:

Red Velvet Mite - a garden friend

Alex


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

there still from the arachnid family tho


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Lukeyk said:


> there still from the arachnid family tho


Apparently not..."The adult mites have eight legs, they are not spiders nor insects, but a different Order of invertebrates, the Acari, with about 30,000 species of Mites and Ticks" QUOTE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> Apparently not..."The adult mites have eight legs, they are not spiders nor insects, but a different Order of invertebrates, the Acari, with about 30,000 species of Mites and Ticks" QUOTE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im pretty sure acari are in arachnidae


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

The Acari are an order of Arachnids. 

Its just that most Arachnologists decide to study either Acari, or the other orders of arachnids, as the Acari are VAST.

Also: That red spider mite factsheet is not something you would find in the UK. That picture is actually of a South African giant variety that reaches 4mm+ body diameter. Unfortunately, the red mites you see in your garden could be one of several very similar species. Acari Taxonomy is a nightmare. 

I suggest that if you want to see mites, get yourself a good stereomicroscope (i.e around £70) and collect some dirt, leaf litter or red algae/sand from the beach. Spread it out in a petri dish and look around for a bit. You'll quickly find hundreds of different species of mites. My favourites are the marine types that are often smaller than grains of sand.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

thats really interesting, i used to try and collect them up when i was little and used to end up squashing them.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

:lol2:


diz said:


> thats really interesting, i used to try and collect them up when i was little and used to end up squashing them.


----------



## Emmy-Lou (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahhh I remember those. We used to call them money spiders when I was little, you were suppose to make a wish then squish one and the wish was suppose 2 come true. Oh the strange things we used to get up to as kids :lol2:


----------

